# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box  Mcnpro Box version 3.4.9

## gsm_bouali

*Mcnpro Box version 3.4.9  
What's new for Mcnpro box version 3.4.9  *   *New!!* *Hot!!*   Improve MTK 6583/9 Read & Write & Format FunctionImprove MTK 6573 format functionMTK new Flash ICs addedImprove MTK onekey Root functionSpreadtrum new Flash ICs addedImprove CoolSand CPU bootloaderAdd CoolSand missing bootloaderUpdate Main software to V3.4.9

----------

